# Woher kommt der Mulm?



## Silke (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab z.Z. ein Dauerproblem. Am Anfang des Jahres hatte ich einige Fadenalgen. Ich hab sie immer regelmässig abgefischt und das Wasser war klar. Seit einigen Wochen ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich auf dem Teichboden, auf den Schrägen und ganz besonders auf der Ufermatte überall Mulm ablagert. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Mulm aus abgestorbenen Algen entsteht, nur habe ich keine Algen. Woher kommt also der ganze Mulm? Und wie werde ich ihn wieder los? Abfischen geht gar nicht, dann wirbelt nur alles auf und verteilt sich im Wasser. Mittlerweile haben sich die bepflanzten Bereiche schon sehr zugesetzt und es ist kaum noch Kies zu sehen.
Bitte helft mir!!!
Wäre es sinnvoll, sich einen Schlammsauger zuzulegen oder gar eine Filteranlage zu installieren? Im Moment habe ich nur den Skimmer, aber der tut kaum Dienst, weil ja nichts auf der Oberfläche schwimmt.


----------



## LarsD (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hallo Silke, 

es wäre der erste naturbelassene Teich ohne Algen ...  

Ich weiss im Moment nicht, wie lange der Teich schon "läuft". Gewöhnlich siedeln sich im Laufe der Zeit Tierchen an, die den Mulm zum Fressen gern haben. Deshalb würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle in der wichtigsten Tugend des Teichbesitzers ... der Geduld ... üben. Wenn Du es nicht mehr aushälst, nimmst Du eine Minimenge vom Mulm und packst sie mal unter das Mikroskop. Wirst überrascht sein, was da so alles rumtobt. Danach siehst Du den Mulm vielleicht auch mit anderen Augen. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hi Silke. 

Was hast du denn gegen den Mulm? Als ich meine Teiche angelegt habe, war ich immer froh das sich so schnell wie möglich Mulm gebildet hat, damit ich die blöde Folie nicht mehr sehe. Ich finde das sieht natürlicher aus.


----------



## Silke (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hallo Lars,
der Teich wurde im letzten Frühjahr gebaut. Im ganzen letzten Jahr hatte ich überhaupt keinen Mulm.
Da wir ab und zu baden gehen, nervt es schon, wenn dann überall die Mulmflusen rumschwimmen.
 Und ja du hast recht: im Mulm lebt jede Menge Getier. Das können sie auch weiterhin tun, aber nur in der Pflanzenecke, bitte schön  
Ich dachte, dass ich wenigstens den tiefen Bereich mulmfrei halten könnte... 
Die Wasserwerte sind vielleicht auch interessant:
pH 8,0
KH 3
GH 5
NO2 0,0
NO3 12,5
NO4 0,0
O2 10
Ich finde KH und GH etwas niedrig...:crazy: , den Rest ok.


----------



## thias (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hallo Silke,

... den Mulm in einem Bodenablauf absaugen und in einem Filtergraben sedimentieren lassen... (aber das geht wahrscheinlich nur noch sehr aufwändig zu machen bei dir?)
Ansonsten hilft da nur der Schlammsauger...

oder:



> NO3 12,5


Echt??? das ist ja gutes Algenfutter und dient somit der "Mulmherstellung"
Hast du genügend Pflanzen drin? Die bauen den Mulm auch ab.


----------



## Silke (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hallo Thias,
ja, der Wert stimmt. Und es stimmt sicher auch, dass immer noch nicht genug Pflanzen drin sind. Hmm, ich dachte ja, dass die sich bei soviel Nährstoffangebot besser vermehren würden. Leider tun sie das nicht. Unter Wasser hab ich __ Hornkraut und __ Laichkraut, welche regelmässig von Mulm und/oder Algen umgeben sind. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie den Mulm magisch anziehen...
Einen Bodenablauf einzubauen würde sicher gehen, nur reicht da einer oder müssten es gleich zwei sein? Wird der Kies nicht mit angesaugt? Den Anschluß vom Skimmer könnte man ja wechselweise mit dem Bodenablauf kombinieren. (also entweder Skimmer oder Bodenablauf einschalten) Fehlt dann "nur" noch die passende Filterung


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Woher kommt der Mulm?*

Hallo Silke,
den Mulm als solchen wirst Du wohl in bestimmten Abständen per Sauger o. ä. entfernen müssen. Meiner Meinung nach hilft die Teich-Technik nur beim Reinigungsintervall.
Deshalb erst einmal vielen Dank ans Forum, hier kann man richtig was lernen, sehen, ohne Zeit und Geld zu investieren!  
Der Nitratwert zeigt an, dass in Deinem Teich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingestellt ist. Wie schon von den Vorrednern gesagt, fehlt Pflanzenmasse zur Aufnahme des Nitrats. Das Absaugen von Mulch, Entfernen von Filterschlamm und mit weniger Effekt ein Teilwasserwechsel bewirkt ein Absinken des Nitratwertes, anderenfalls kommen Algen, die wiederum die Pflanzen behindern, und den Teich "kippen".
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Bodenabsaugung wichtiger als ein Skimmer, was die Wasser-Reinhaltung betrifft. Was sagt die Community?
Viele Grüße,
Rolf


----------

